
What the Heck is a Monad? - ckurose
http://khanlou.com/2015/09/what-the-heck-is-a-monad/
======
jjaredsimpson
Another useless burrito tutorial. If you want to understand monads read Wadler
or Moggi. If you want to understand Haskell's use just read the instances for
List, Reader, State, etc.

~~~
ckurose
Can you link to them? Would love to check them out

